# Hot Rod Cigars



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: Hot Rod Cigars | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado

G. Clay Whittaker
Posted: December 20, 2012

Turning 70 is a big milestone, and Miami Cigar & Co.'s Nestor Miranda will be celebrating his birthday next year with a unique, limited-edition package of cigars rolled in two different factories.

A car-shaped box will carry one dozen lancero-sized sticks: six made by La Aurora S.A. in Santiago, Dominican Republic, and six made by My Father Cigars S.A. in Estelí, Nicaragua.

The striking packaging has been designed to resemble a speedster from the 1960s. Miami Cigar said the body of the car-shaped-box lifts off the frame, revealing three rows of four cigars in the chassis of the classic sports car.

"We wanted to do something special for Nestor, and create a keepsake at the same time," says Miami Cigar vice president Jason Wood. "Nestor has always strived for the best, and we believe this cigar is up to the challenge."

The cigar rolled at the My Father factory will be composed of Nicaraguan binder and fillers wrapped with a Nicaraguan Habano wrapper. The La Aurora cigar will feature a Mexican San Andrés wrapper, Ecuadoran Sumatra binder, and fillers from Brazil, Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic. Both will measure 7 1/2 inches by 40 ring.

Only 1,000 boxes are being produced. 700 of them will be released on Valentine's Day 2013-Nestor's 70th birthday-with the remaining 300 to be released at a later (and undisclosed) date. The cigars will retail for about $14 per stick, or $168 for the box.


----------

